# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  this DC blew me away

## Soldier

I dont really believe in dreamguides as in "everyone has a dreamguide, maybe yours doesnt want to see you yet" type of a thing but a certian DC really surprized me or maybe not surprized but was differant. (not lucid yet) I was in my house walking around up stairs and I pass this guy in a black sweater seem to be trying to grow a beard ( as in his face wasnt shaved) he had black hair, in his late 20's early 30's, blue jeans and had his arm crossed looking at me more like he was examining me. a expression like when you face a difficult problem or a puzzle. I just stopped, i wasnt lucid at the moment but he seemed differant. after we locked eyes I started thinking " this guy is trying to trick me into staying nonlucid, i can beat him at this game ::?: " i thought that while I was still not lucid and then the light clicked on as in "shit ! im dreaming! the guy left the second I thought that and when I was trying to get out the door he passed me with out talking. 

this kinda made me think, I mean that guy really was differant he wasnt part of the party  that was going on and I started thinking dreamguide? no no thats stuff isnt real but right now im in debate. I didnt want a dreamguide I never said I need help with this. now this was probaly just a odd character but it really has me thinking. he never said a word yet he made me lucid. nothing un natural like red hands, 6 fingers ect just a DC. 

has this happen to anyone? had a DC just blow you away? whats your opinion of a dreamguide?

----------


## kingofclutch

Yeah, I have had DC's like that. I think dream guides are real and I want to find mine.

----------


## Noske

I actually met Joan of Arc in one of my dreams. It was one of those weirdo ones where you're slightly aware that you're dreaming, can control yourself to a small extent, but can't seem to break out of that dreamlike state to "awaken your full potential", I guess.

She never said a word to me the entire time. Just sat on her horse, smiling down at me while I held her hand and babbled on about a bunch of stupid stuff. I wrote about the experience in my Dream Journal, actually.

I love that dream. It wasn't enough to make me fully aware that I was dreaming, but when I was holding her hand, it felt quite real.

I rather like her smile, too. It was one of those "I know you can't help but be a dork, but I love you for it anyway" sorts of smiles. I can't wait to meet her again. =D

Dream Journal (With Pictures!):  http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...356#post730356

----------


## Soldier

good drawing Noske, its empressive. it be cool to be a good of artist to draw moments in my dream instead of writing it down. dam I'd have some strange drawings ::?:

----------


## Noske

Hah, thanks. It was only a fairly quick sketch though. But yeah. The downside about it is if you haven't got an excellent recall, you end up forgetting how bits went together by the time you get up to that part in the drawing.

What I find difficult is remembering patterns and pictures that are presented in writing or on pieces of paper and things in my dream. I can only focus on small partitions at once, which sucks. Because then I lose the meaning of the message in full.

----------


## spiritofthewolf

I believe in DG's 110%  I found mine...and you probably already know that I was the one who made the 3 in 1 tutorial about Dream Guides?

If not here is the link

http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=32145

Take care

DJ

----------


## Soldier

interesting, so you believe everyone has always have had a dreamguide they just havnt found them right? if so why do you think that? (im interesting in the subject)

----------


## spiritofthewolf

> interesting, so you believe everyone has always have had a dreamguide they just havnt found them right? if so why do you think that? (im interesting in the subject)





Hey Buddy,

Well through the research i have done, I have come to the conclusion that since everyone is told that "everything in your dream is made up of your imagination" they think that everybody in their dreams are just that "Made Up"

Alot of people's minds are "Conditioned" to think a certain way, without second guessing what they were just told. People were told that "Everything"  in your dream is made up of your imagination... but honestly if you think about it.. How do they really know everything is "Made up" of your imagination when we dream each night and dream of different things...

Along with that, just a side note.. I am a Christian.. I believe in Jesus Christ and God.. I also believe God speaks to you.. not only in waking life, but in our dreams.. (I have had plenty of dreams where God spoke to me through the dreams.. Symbolically or other, but nothing audibly)

Anyways some facts already known away from Religion and dreaming..is that when we are about 65 we would have dreamed about 20 years of our life.. 1/3.. So do you think God would keep silent for those 20 years of our life?  

I think God will send us people in our dreams on a higher concious level then us to help us and to Guide us...

It is more complex then that.. I would have to read the bible more to get more information on dreams and what not...

but the bottom line... the reason why i think people haven't found there's yet..is  

A.) Doubt:  they doubt they have one and think the idea of someone in their dreams knowing more about them, is crazy.

B.) Giving Up:  some people just simply Give up.  From the day i decided to search for mine, it took me 5 months to find mine.. It may take some people..longer...

Hope that helps..any other questions.comments. please PM. i'll be glad to help

God Bless

DJ

----------


## lagunagirl

well I've never met my dream guide, if they really do exist (which I'm neither skeptical nor sure about) but yes I have had a DC that completely blew me away. Actually he's shown up in more than one lucid dream, which I thought was impossible. (at least from what i've read here on DV) But he's never mentioned being my dream guide, even when I ask... so I'm not exactly sure what it's supposed to mean. 

anyway, now it's one of my lucid dreaming goals to find him again intentionally, rather than have him just show up. 

I think it's rather mysterious  :paranoid:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I have been trying to interact more with my dream characters lately, and I think I know what you mean.  It seems like there are some characters who take notice of you.  Its like they know you are lucid, or about to be lucid, and it bothers them.  They sort of seem like they don't belong.  Very strange.  Next time, try asking him some questions.  See how he reacts.

----------


## erik212

My math teacher, who is a facinating person, has been a recurring DC in my dreams. I usually ask him if I am dreaming (in my dreams), and he always gives me this funny response, which I can never remember the words to for some reason. Anyway, I think that perhaps dream guides are our subconscience being represented, or perhaps a reflection of our own conscience, seeing how it knows we are dreaming, and aurguably has more knowlege than the actual person dreaming, at least about themselves.

----------


## Tasca

I met my dream guide and I believe in them.

----------


## gab

@ Tasca - feel free to open a new thread with this topic in Lucid Experiences forum, or check out the Lucid Experiences forum and join a newer thread about DGs.
This thread is too old. _Locked._

----------

